# can you kill a deer with a 50 lb bow???



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

i am lookin into a buddy of mines high country bow. it is only 50 lb draw weight though and i dont know if it will kill a deer, that being said my brothers bow is 53 lb draw and he kills deer with it like nothin...what do yall think???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*In a new york minute*

50lbs is plenty of speed on most of todays bows.:wink:


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

deadonat100yard said:


> i am lookin into a buddy of mines high country bow. it is only 50 lb draw weight though and i dont know if it will kill a deer, that being said my brothers bow is 53 lb draw and he kills deer with it like nothin...what do yall think???


50lbs is more then enough. Ted Nudgent only uses 52lbs.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

guaranteed.

buddies first deer when he was 12 was shot with a 50 pound bow from 45 yards away.

4x4 blacktail, huge


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude, I shot my first deer with 41 pounds. It was only 12 yards, but it still did the job. So you have plenty.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

There are alot of deer killed with 40-45lb. bow's including recurves.

Good luck this year.
Scott.


----------



## HotRod1 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Easy*

50# is more than enough. Just try to stay away from the shoulder blade. But then again you should do that with any bow no matter the poundage.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Without question


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*50 is plenty*

shot my first deer with 32 lbs..yea its enough..Ty Noe


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes sir!


----------



## quietbutdeadly (Sep 4, 2005)

In North Carolina, a 35 pound pull compound is legal for hunting. Recurves have to be 45 pounds. Compounds used to be 45# also but this was changed by the NCWRC after the NC Bowhunters Assn. showed them that modern compounds at 35# had as much kinetic energy as 45# recurves.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

my wife took her first deer last year with a 42 lb bow . she had a pass through at around 24 yards . just make sure you choose the wright broadhead.


----------



## sambo3006 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ken Beck the owner of Black Widow Bows kills stuff cleanly up to and including elk and Alaska Yukon Moose with a 48 lb recurve. You do the math.:wink:


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

YES......YES.......YES......that is plenty. It is always important no matter what weight you are shooting that you have your bow set-up properly. Your freind should be OK.....:wink:


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

in wisconsin its 30lb minimum.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

I killed this 182 inch Ohio WT with a #54 Black Widow recurve.











I think a #50 compound should present no problems!!


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*You bet!*

Most of my bow kills (just started with compound hunting last year) were with a 45# Ben Pearson Special recurve! Not a lot of pass throughs, but still gets the job done! All were within 25 yards, my "comfort" zone with that bow.

Jim


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Read Dwight Schuh's article in Bowhunter about how he got his American Bison. The last time I checked, the bison is the largest critter to roam North America. Dwight killed his Bison with a single arrow from a 55 lb. Hoyt Protec at 50 yards. 

So... If a 55 lb bow (and not a real fast one at that) has no trouble killing a Bison at 50 yards, just think what a 50 lb bow will do to a deer at 25 yards....


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yep*

I remember an article 15 years or so ago where a bowhunter down south was unoffiically known as the guy who had killed the most whitetails. He shot them all with a 42# draw bow as I recall.


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

alright. so i reckon it will.i am going to holler at him tomorrow and see if he is still sellin it.what kind of arrow and broadhead should i use on a low poundage bow???


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a mathews sq2 set @55lbs. & killed alot of deer with that bow.


----------



## BRONZ (May 15, 2005)

deadonat100yard said:


> alright. so i reckon it will.i am going to holler at him tomorrow and see if he is still sellin it.what kind of arrow and broadhead should i use on a low poundage bow???


This question is the key to how effective a 50# bow can be-- match your accessories accordingly. What ever arrow you choose, make sure it is spined correctly. I'd also recommend a good cut on contact head for added penetration. The wife will be shooting G5 Strikers this year and pulling around 43#.
BTW, my first bow kill was from a 50# recurve when I was 16 y/o.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I kill deer every year with a 51# longbow and a 52# recurve-I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## bowhunt/fish (Aug 1, 2003)

*match everything up*

50 lbs is good enough, with the matched equipment. 
BRONZBOWHNTR is on target with his suggestions.
get light spined arrows and then get a good cut on contact broadhead like the 2 or 4 blade stinger or the muzzy phantom. 
if possible,take only broadside shots aiming behind the shoulder for the double lungs.
strive to do all of that and you can get pass thrus on any deer in the usa.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

50lb bow will probably kill a deer, but it is going to be heavy to hold up for very long. mine only weighs 4.5lbs, but i'm sure the deer don't care how heavy your bow is. lol.....sorry guys, first thing i thought of when i read the title


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

That will 100% absolutely kill prety much any North American game your friend wants to hunt. That's what I shoot and I have zero problems!


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I killed my first deer with a bow at 35lbs, the legal hunting weight when I was 9, with a huge Easton aluminum XX75, about the size of a tree trunk in diameter, and I couldnt have been shooting anywhere near 200 fps. Sharp broadhead is the KEY!. By the way, COMPLETE PASS THROUGH @ 20 YARDS!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

In most jurisdictions ....In my expiriance .... 40 pounds is the minimum poundage draw on bows .... that is a with a built in element of safety .... 30 pound draw will kill a deer ....50 ...oh heck ya ....thats way plenty .....

the key is shot placement and a sharp BH ....


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

My 12 year old son, first time hunting arrowed his buck and it only went 30 yards. He was pulling about 35#s. Sitting next to him in the stand. Awesome experience! The deer was at 22 yards. Not sure who was more excited.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

yes it will


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

HotShot88 said:


> ... Sharp broadhead is the KEY!...


Razor sharp broadhead + shot placement = venision in the freezer

I shoot 55 lbs and find it to be a great advantage during December bowhunts after sitting for a couple of hours in (real) cold conditions.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep yep no doubt!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*No problem at all.*

Just make sure you sneak up reall close before you whack him with it. ( right on the back of the head I would think)
But dang that sure would be hard on your bow.
I would just shoot him with an arrow.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*All these bows were less then 50# s*

Deer died quick because of good shots!

View attachment 162769


View attachment 162770


View attachment 162771


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I shot a doe last year with 46# and gotta pass through...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I was stationed in AK. when I was in the Army and I saw a whole lot bigger game killed with 50lb recurves and long bows


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

razor sharp broad head, well tuned bow , aim for the lungs-meat in the freezer,any more questions? you got plenty,go get em and good luck!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

35# is NJ state minimuj. Yes 50 will kill.

2 blade head and perfect shot placement and youll topple most anything in norht america.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*50# is plenty*

my buddy's first deer was shot with 45# draw weight and the arrow made a pass through it burried in the tree on the other side so deep had had to leave the broadhead in the tree


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

well i got the bow and its a light and short bow, 50 lb draw. i love it and it shoots great...


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

You won't have any problems at all. My wife and son both have taken deer at around 40lb draw weight and 25 inch draw length or less. My son is probably shooting closer to 49 this year but he took a deer last year at 40lb and had a complete pass through. My wife and son shoot carbon arrows and some 4 blade sharp to the point 75 grain steel force titanium heads that have a 1 3/4" cutting diamiter. Steel force quit making that specefic setup not sure why it is a deadly head. Just get you a razor sharp broadhead and shoot well and it is all over.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I have hunted with people who used 50 pound draw weight bows and I have seen them kill deer with them.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

You can kill one with a stick if you poke hard enough in the right spot Lots of deer have been taken with bows in that poundage it's more to do with shot placement than poundage.


----------



## txdukklr (Jan 9, 2003)

my son has shot a couple of does and an axis buck with a 40lb bow, his draw is like 18 inches so the ke has got to suck but with a stinger on the front he's done just fine.

I keep his shots under 15 yards and make him practice til his arms hurt.


----------

